
Engineers develop ultrathin, ultralight 'nanocardboard' - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-ultrathin-ultralight-nanocardboard.html
======
bookofjoe
Full paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06818-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06818-6)

